# mantis question, for mantis experts



## alex21 (Nov 6, 2004)

I am a little confused as to exactly where the Miomantis paykulli and what exactly it looks like.  Some sellers have it as egyptian mantis, a website has it that it is from africa.  also, how big is this mantis?  the website states that it is the smallest mantis getting no bigger than 1 1/2..

here's the link to the website:

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/mantids/
http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/mantids/miomantis_paykulli.html

I have uploaded the pics of the mantis from that website .  please let me know about this.  I want the mantis from the pics, so can anyone verify with me if the mantis from the pictures are actually the miomantis paykullii or, better yet, what are the smallest mantis?  

thanks


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 7, 2004)

It is an African species (Egypt is in Africa) that does get pretty small, but it is not the smallest mantid species. There are species smaller than 1 1/2" as adults. The specimen in the picture is probably a newborn nymph. 

Alex S.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Nov 7, 2004)

if you want small i think some flower mantid species will probably be 1" or less??


----------



## Sheldy (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok i have never kept a Miomantis, because I hate the smaller mantids,they're so annoying. To the best of my knowledge Miomantis is a very small mantis, kind of like a 1" version of a Sphrodomantis. The nice thing about these guys is the do A-sexually reproduce alot. Also your saying that its wierd that people call it and Egyptian/African mantis, but isnt Egypt in the continent of Africa?
Ghost tomb, flower mantids are quite small as well, but usually over an inch. The smallest mantis i can think of right now is the ant mantis.


----------



## alex21 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi guys,

thanks alot for your replies.  as far as the origin of this species (afria, egypt) all of you are right...excuse me ignorance.  i really suck at geography and it's so embarrassing...you guys have just pointed out my weakness.  but thank you for pionting it out.  

it's all clear to me now.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Nov 7, 2004)

you and me both mate


----------



## nomsmomson (Dec 23, 2005)

*toxodera denticulata*

I am looking to purchase the biggest mantid that exist. I read it is toxodera denticulata from malaysia reaching 200mm. Is this true, and where can I get it?


----------



## ftorres (Dec 24, 2005)

*the biggest mantis*

Hello Guys,
Toxodera sp and  Paratoxodera sp (16 cm), has not been able to keep alive for too long and they haven't been able to breed and rear them in captivity.
It is really hard and rare to obtain one unless you live in Malaysia where they live.
It is in fact a long mantis but there is an African specie that holds the record,(Ischnomantis gigas) It looks a bit like a mix between Tenodera superstitiosa and Heterochaeta strachani (elongation tendencies), females brachypterous. Not a real beauty, just large. Brownish. Males 15 cm females 17 cm
there are only a few speciemens in Museums. 
No actual pics of them.
thanks
FT


----------

